# WALES waiting times



## MISSJANEO (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello im new to this and just need a bit of advice/support. I am 29 and have been TTC for 3 years now with no luck. After a year of no joy I went to GP who referred me to gynacology where I have had ultra sound, 21 day blood test,  the ovarian reserve blood test and my partner has had 2 semen tests all of which have come back ok. I'm currently on waiting list for laparoscopy. Been in the list for 6 months and been told I should be seen before xmas. I'm just starting to get a little frustrated as its taken 2 years just to have 3 blood tests and a scan and im nowhere near any sort of diagnosis. Is this other people's experience with NHS?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

You'll find that your wait will be different to others depending on where you are (which ccg) and which hospital you get referred too. Some have crazy long waiting lists whereas others have none. It's all a postcode lottery unfortunately. 

Have you chased your referral? Sometimes ringing up can get you a cancellation or if not at least they might be able to give you a time frame.


----------



## pontsian (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi MissJane 

I am in South Wales and if you are too I am afraid my experience was shocking. I waited over a year (about 16 months) for my laparoscopy, (after several years of going back and forth to my GP with severe pain), I had it at the new Ystrad hospital. They discovered that one of my tubes was very badly damaged and I had extensive endometrius. I was extremely ill and told my surgery would be a priority unfortunately it still took a further 9 months. I had the tube removed in March 2014 then I had to wait till Christmas to see the surgeon to discuss options etc and it was then finally that I was placed on the IVF register. I was told to expect about a year to 18 month wait at that point. My advice would be to hassle them! get hold of your consultant details that you have been referred too and then ring and ring their secretary. I would also suggest making your own appointments with your consultant to continually highlight your pain and suffering. Sadly the Welsh waiting times are horrendous, I ended up complaining about my waiting time and it was only then they miraculously found a slot in March after being told that July would be my month. 

I wish you lots of luck with your treatment and you have any questions PM me and I'll try and help xx


----------



## Jessieles (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Girls

Im new to FF, i have been referrd for ivf this week in south wales, how long did you have to wait from referral to be seen?


----------



## sparkskaren (Aug 5, 2015)

we were on the waiting list with IVF Wales for about 15 months before we got seen but then due to my age and having had tests done privately it was 4 weeks after that we started IVF. I know things are slightly shorter now as they have two clinics open.


----------



## Jessieles (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you xxx


----------

